# Wicked fast food



## Sawtooth Jack

Too good to be true? If I actually ate fast food I'd so be all over this, lol! A Halloween burger...amazing bit of marketing!

http://mobile.bk.com

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/25/bk-finally-lifts-veil-on-black-bun-burger-in-us.html


----------



## Hairazor

I've seen that advertised. Don' t have a local BK so may not get to try it


----------



## Copchick

I saw it advertised here. I might try it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you know, they say black is slimming, so if you eat one of these, you won't gain any weight


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Read about it online and BK has something similar in Japan, except the bun's infused with things like squid ink. Unlike the counter part here in the states, which has A-1 sauce in it. Probably will be a limited offer though.*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I swear in the first ad I saw black cheese on it too.....but now all the ads show orange cheese. Black, orange.....it's all Halloween colors right???


----------



## scareme

You are right P5, when I first saw the ads they had black cheese. I guess that is how they are served in Japan. So you're not imagining. 
"While the Kuro Burger sported black-colored cheese, the Halloween Whopper will use yellow American."

I had one today. I'm not a big Whopper fan, so I asked if they could use the buns with a hamburger or Whopper Jr. and they said no. I liked the bun, and the burger, and threw out the rest.


----------



## Spooky1

The BL Halloween Whopper apparently turns your poop green.

http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...-halloween-burger-gives-you-spooky-green-poop


----------



## bobzilla

Yikes! :zombie:



Spooky1 said:


> The BL Halloween Whopper apparently turns your poop green.
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...-halloween-burger-gives-you-spooky-green-poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some of the comments are a hoot:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

OK, how many want to try it just for the poo issue?


----------



## heresjohnny

Spooky1 said:


> The BL Halloween Whopper apparently turns your poop green.
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...-halloween-burger-gives-you-spooky-green-poop


Okay, I gots to try it now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The black and orange tortilla chips that come out this time of year do the same thing....The black chips that is....makes your bathroom activities very seasonally festive. Wonder what would happen if you just ate the orange chips?


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord Pumpkin5 :jol:


----------



## kitchie

Black bun is okay, but black cheese? Really?


----------



## Lizzyborden

I'm so hoping the colored poop thing doesn't get this pulled before I can try it! Hubby has offered to bring one home but a cold Whopper just isn't very appetizing.  Have a appointment Wednesday so that will be the day!


----------

